# HDMI Connection, From PC to 32" TV, but No surround sound?



## deano2806 (Feb 10, 2011)

HI all, I connected my PC via HDMI to my 32" Samsung Tv yesterday, and I also have it connected to a Samsung Cinema Surround system, with which I have got a jack to phono connected to the sound card from my surround, and I got surround sound when I had a VGA connection, but since I connected it to HDMI, I do Nit get any surround sound at all, I did use the AUX source when I wanted sound from the computer.
My question is this, is there a way I can get back my surround sound once again? Like do I need to buy a sound card that has got SPDIF connection or is there another way where I do Not have to install new hardware in my computer?

Any help will be much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## deano2806 (Feb 10, 2011)

Problem resolved!


----------



## deano2806 (Feb 10, 2011)

Resolved


----------

